# Wie Allplan-Stiftfarben RGB Töne zuweisen?



## fx001 (15. Dezember 2011)

Allplan 2012 Architekturversion
Win7 32 Bit

Hallo, 
ich arbeite in einem Büro das mit ArchiCAD arbeitet. Hier werden Farbstandards bei den Linienfarben genutzt an die ich mich halten muss. Ich nutzt leider Allplan und such die Möglichkeit in Allplan, genauso wie in ArchiCAD, den Stiftfarben RGB Farbwerte zuweisen zu können.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie und wo ich in Allplan einer Linie einen RGB-Wert zuweisen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Zinken (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte zwar seit Jahren kein Allplan mehr in der Hand, aber bei AutoCAD funktioniert das über die Plotstifttabellen. Dort kannst Du jeder Zeichnungsfarbe eine Ausgabefarbe, Linienart usw. zuweisen. Vielleicht gibt es etwas Vergleichbares in den Allplan-Ploteinstellungen (Profile o.ä.)?


----------

